

Don’t make a moral melodrama out of the migrant crisis - chippy
http://www.spiked-online.com/newsite/article/dont-make-a-moral-melodrama-out-of-the-migrant-crisis

======
chippy
Spiked does have an interesting view of the world, and many people will
automatically ignore the publication. So take a pinch of salt to some of the
paragraphs - but I think it's an interesting read overall.

The "crisis" is being used as a culture war, I agree and we do use it to show
that we have compassion via online media. "here let me RT this photo of a dead
child and show that I care". And is has become devoid of the roots of the
problem by becoming less political and into something that occurred almost
accidentally. I agree with this.

We also do tend to infantalise migrants. They have to be cared and coddled and
be treated like children and not the adults with brains, desires, free will
and their own opinions.

I disagree with the conclusion of the argument about EU leaders wanting to
reduce democracy. That doesn't make sense and smacks of paranoia and the type
of viewpoint of Spiked. Overall though it's a good article.

